# SQOLOGY Bloomington II - Sept 15



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

We're back at Mobile Audio Plus in Bloomington, Illinois, Saturday Sept 15!

https://www.facebook.com/events/284340912367720/

IASCA 1x
MECA 2x

SQ only

Mobile Audio Plus
1404 Kurt Dr
Bloomington IL 61701

Registration opens at 9AM.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

We're like a week and a half out!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump for this Saturday...


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing everyone in the morning.It's like an hour and 45 from me.Not sure if I'm entering yet.I may just spectate......??


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

See you tomorrow - definitely compete! The judges’ feedback will be valuable for you going forward. Find me when you get there and we will get you all set up.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Had a great time today Ben,thanks for all the help(and the tweak at the end.....) This was my first sound competition event and I wasn't sure what to expect.Everybody was gracious and fun loving.Awesome stuff man!.....AND some very impressive sound systems which blew me away.I finally got to hear some good IB subs...


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Some pics from the event.I demo'd Bens Durango first.It's got the new 8-channel Zapco Z8 DSP-amp.This piece is so tiny and for everything it does....Wow......that's all I can say.










Here's some of Toby's handiwork....Subs are totally hidden under the floor and downfire IB.Totally freaking awesome!


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Some of the cars that showed up.There were about 5-7 more IIRC 


























And here is Ben showing off the future......ooops,I might get in trouble,this was supposed to be Top Secret


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Eric's Mazda(i'm bad with names but he's an event judge as well). He demo'd this beast for me.He could move the sound around to whatever he wanted at the touch of his hand.I believe he had 2 Audison Bitone's in this thing with 14 speakers.....yes 14 speakers.Incredible sounding, whether he wanted to do SQ or SPL.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Forgot the guys name who owns this but hands down my favorite car and build at this event.He does all of his own work and tuning as well which made it that much more impressive!


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Another awesome car and build.When this car was fired up you could barely hear it which surprised me cause I thought it was going to be loud.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

5 time world champion(forgot his name...lol)


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Brad's GMC Canyon who came all the way from Nebraska(and won both MECA and IASCA I believe). Some of Toby's handiwork on the pillars and these were unique in that they blend very nicely with the sails.Subs in this are totally stealth under the rear seats.Great build and great sounding car man!


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Forgot this guys name too...go figure....Dodge Dart and another Toby build with IB Clarius and sweet green Neon in trunk highlighting both sub and processor on side panel.This cars front stage was the most impressive to me.VERY centered and precise with great imaging.Tweeters on sails and midrange in stock location at dash-windshield corners.Sort of gave me an idea for mine in the future cause I have that same stock location for tweeters but I'm thinking of possibly fabbing in some midranges seems how my tweeters are already in the sails.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Here's the shop where all the goodness is built....oooops there's that Top Secret again...sorry Ben









And finally here is the master himself..Toby Broadfield
I took full advantage of Toby's willingness to reveal some of his car audio installation techniques.Grilled him with questions and he just kept answering...lol...I was waiting for him to ask me for money...lol


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for taking and sharing pics! It was nice meeting you. And your car was a pleasant surprise. A lot of “new” people come with cars all out of phase...clearly you have a clue as to what you’re doing. And I believe you won your classes? Congrats!


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Great picss JH1973! I've got a few but you pretty much covered it all. I agree with a lot of what you said in the pics above. I missed listening to the Dart and Red Mazda. I wish I would've gotten to them. My honest favorites in no particular order where Ben's Durango, Bob's Contour, and the grey Accord. I think his name was Grant or maybe Dan. Bob had a great demo song list and was really detailed. He explained a little bit of what he was looking for in some of them. I wrote down one track but there were other really good ones I wish I could remember. Allan Taylor - The Tennessee Waltz! Eric's Black Mazda gave a great demo! He took time to explain some judging tracks which was really appreciated too. From him sitting in the passenger seat he could point to where things were supposed to be before it would happen in the music. Tom's Ram truck, I could not believe he didn't have subs. Those 6x9s were getting down in there! Each demo I got were cool in there own way. Listening to how the installs came together, personal stories/history in the hobby and etc.

For me I really have to thank Ben and Toby for such a great install and tune. The sub enclosure was from Mobile Audio Toys in Texas. The gear I chose was from people all over Diyma and Jerry Niebur who really got me started down this road a few years ago! 

When I left Toby was getting ready to start a Dynaudio 110/430 combo which I'm sure will turn out phenomenal. One of the guys I gave a demo, I think he was a retired police chief and previous competitor, was having Toby do some work soon too!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

JH1973 said:


> 5 time world champion(forgot his name...lol)


That's me. It was good to meet you. Glad you enjoyed the show. 

(...and I have won 6 championships... )


----------

